# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Amir Khalil, vétérinaire de guerre

## phacélie

Bagdad, Mossoul, Alep... Il a traversé les plus grandes zones de conflit pour une mission : porter secours aux animaux avec l'association FOUR PAWS International. Voici la vie du vétérinaire de guerre Amir Khalil.

----------


## Fée des chats

Ah il est génial lui, j'adore! chapeau bas!!

----------


## Ioko

Réspect .

----------


## France34

Cet homme est formidable ! Quand on pense que Gérard Larcher , président du Sénat et vétérinaire de formation , a été filmé dégustant un perdreau qu'il avait tué à la chasse , " y a pas photo " !

----------


## ellygroovy

Bonjour, 
j'ai encore mieux, 
le véto à côté de chez moi, se vente de pratiquer la CHASSE A COURRE!!!!
ellygroovy

----------


## ellygroovy

bonjour, 
"chapeau bas"
Monsieur Khalil 
ellygroovy

----------


## Fée des chats

ellygroovy si mon véto pratique la chasse à courre ben je change de véto et je lui dis ce que j'en pense.

----------

